# Wood Paneling on curves



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

You probably need a router and bit to be safe with thin paneling. You will have to remove a small groove, at regular intervals, so that you can bend the panels into place.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I built a teardrop camper a few years back, what type of wood paneling are you using? Are you a member of the TTT&T forum?

I used the T&G western cedar that Lowe's sells on our ceiling, it was easy to install, and looked great.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Indeed T&G would make your ceiling install around the curvature a snap but I was assuming you had rigid sheets of paneling and that you have to make them work.


----------

